# A 'logical' 44 Mag pistol?...



## Alan in GA (Sep 30, 2014)

Just handled a S&W 69, the new 5 shot stainless revolver. If you reload and enjoy 'mid power' loads, this compact 44 mag might be worth researching! 
Anyone got one?


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 1, 2014)

Alan in GA said:


> Just handled a S&W 69, the new 5 shot stainless revolver. If you reload and enjoy 'mid power' loads, this compact 44 mag might be worth researching!
> Anyone got one?



Been mulling this over since I heard about it.... went up and handled one yesterday.  Now, I have to have it!  I've been against anything shorter that a four inch even though they are handy, I just am not going to give up the velocity for a couple of ounces.  And, this 69 comes in just at 37.5 ounces.  The price is right too if you look around.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 1, 2014)

*looks good*

It looks good as a general purpose .44 magnum pistol.

It's a 5-shot L-frame gun, so it's a little slimmer and with a smaller grip than the N-frames like the 629.

With a 4.25" barrel and no provisions for mounting a scope (unless the rear sight can be removed and a scope rail screwed down in its place?) I wouldn't really call this a "hunting" handgun.

I'd want to see this sold in an 8" barreled version to be a good hunting pistol, in my opinion.

As for the 5-shot cylinder instead of 6, that's just fine with me.  Five shots is plenty.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 1, 2014)

*Barrel....*

5" or 5.5" would be nice, too.


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll stick with my Super Red Hawk.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 1, 2014)

Randy said:


> I'll stick with my Super Red Hawk.



I agree the Model 69 for me is not really a hunting pistol but a nice utility pistol.   For me it's the perfect or I think the perfect answer to a pistol I can carry without counter leaning to off balance it...  A tool to carry on bow hunts, rifle hunts, or just a walk in the woods or mountains.  However; with that said I feel more than confident in my ability to take game at reasonable ranges say 30-40 yards- pretty much like my bow.  A pistol that if the need ever arises would take care of whatever needed taking care of two legs or four.  

Randy, I agree if I was straigh out pistol hunting I am really liking Ruger bringing back the Ruger .480 and am looking forward to hunting with it also- for a bigger boom!


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2014)

And sadly, it was also made with their stupid internal lock.


Gun has no appeal to me.


----------



## dgmeadows (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like a good bow hunter or hiker's backup option.

Maybe S&W saw how many Taurus Trackers were being bought & decided to get in on the action.  I already have a 6" Tracker 44 mag with red dot scope.  Works good for back up or primary firearm duty, and well past 30 - 40 yards.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 2, 2014)

*I'd like to see*

I'd like to see somebody introduce a .454 Casull revolver with a 5-shot cylinder and three different barrels, all sold together in a kit.

3" barrel as a "get off me" self defense gun against big bruins. Could be loaded with .45 Colt ammo for easier control and less legal liability if shooting in an urban environment.

5" barrel as a multi-purpose range gun, bowling pin and steel plate action pistol gun, slow fire bullseye target gun, etc.

10" barrel for hunting and metallic silhouette competitions and long-range work with some kind of optic.

I know Dan Wesson had something like this in .357 magnum, but did they ever made it in .44?  Either way I like the idea, but I think a lot of people would want a more powerful caliber than even .44 Rem Mag.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dub said:


> And sadly, it was also made with their stupid internal lock.
> 
> 
> Gun has no appeal to me.



Was thinking about buying one until I read this...


----------



## injun joe (Oct 2, 2014)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I'd like to see somebody introduce a .454 Casull revolver with a 5-shot cylinder and three different barrels, all sold together in a kit.
> 
> 3" barrel as a "get off me" self defense gun against big bruins. Could be loaded with .45 Colt ammo for easier control and less legal liability if shooting in an urban environment.
> 
> ...



Yes , the Pistol Pac was sold in 44 mag. Not sure what they're bringing these days.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dub said:


> And sadly, it was also made with their stupid internal lock.
> 
> 
> Gun has no appeal to me.



JUNK!

If you want a wheel gun on a budget..........
Taurus. Fine revolvers and pistols.
Not really budget, but waaayyy less than
equivalent "big money" arms.

If you want an AMERICAN MADE product
(I always do, except for the occasional mil-surp)

Go with a RUGER or Freedom Arms.

Can't go wrong there.

You would just about have to TRY to blow one 
of those up! (Don't try at home)

They will eat ANYTHING store bought and most
any hand load, within reason.

Had a S&W crack in my hand. NEW gun.
The S&W's are NOT what they used to be.

I'm going to get some flack on this.
That's OK.

Only way I would take a post 70's S&W is if
someone gave it to me. THEN I WOULD SELL IT!

IF I could find a sucker.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 3, 2014)

*crack?*



Big7 said:


> JUNK!
> 
> If you want a wheel gun on a budget..........
> Taurus. Fine revolvers and pistols.
> ...



What happened with the Smith that cracked in your hand??
I have a Redhawk 44, one of 6 Ruger 44 revolver's I've had. however the S&W 69 looks like it fills a void, but I know nothing of recent S&W production....or where they are made?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sharp corners. Big time stress point.
Especially if heat treated.

Engineering 101...

The one that cracked on me was under the
cylinder, where the lug starts.

Small wonder it didn't blow my hand off
or kill me! 

Stick with the Rugers.
You will be fine.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 3, 2014)

*crack...*

the cylinder or the frame?
One thing I like about this new 5 shot is the bolt reliefs are NOT over the chambers. 
Anyway I have the blued [a bit rare] Redhawk Hunter for now and it will 'do it all'.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 3, 2014)

As I said in the previous post- the S&W Model 69 Combat Magnum was the utility pistol I have been wanting for sometime.  Now, I have one.  Went up to the LGS yesterday, looked, handled, and thought about again.  There was a couple of used full size six shot models a lock and no lock model.  Both were of course less than the new gun, but neither were filled the niche I was looking to complete.  Long story short the Model 69 went home with me.  Even better it fits perfectly in the new Bianchi .357 holster I have

My first impression without shooting it are all positive.  Big 7 I find no sharp edges any were except for maybe the rear sight blade and front post not really what I call sharp.  The finish metal work is flawless and clean.  Is it as pretty as tradition stainless finishes- no, but remember for me this is a field or work tool not a pretty safe queen.  If it were'nt for the rain I'd give a shooting report.  That will have to wait for now.  On a note I compared it to my Ruger .357 4" GP100; it's lighter even loaded, the trigger is smooth and I can stage it without effort.  I typically shoot DA just because when I (may) need it there might not be time for SA.  Yup, the Ruger looks better is heftier, and will take a lifetime of hard use; the Smith on the other hand will spend 99.8% of it's time in the holster on the hip not in the hand shooting.  A good insurance policy; one that I will carry like car or homeowner's and hope you won't need it.  I find most will not carry a gun because of heft and size all the time- this pistol takes care of that.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Alan in GA said:


> the cylinder or the frame?
> One thing I like about this new 5 shot is the bolt reliefs are NOT over the chambers.
> Anyway I have the blued [a bit rare] Redhawk Hunter for now and it will 'do it all'.



Frame, forward of the cylinder.

Be REAL bad to have EVERYTHING but the barrel 
smack you in the face. 

Some like Fords and Chevys..

I'm a Dodge man myself.

There are brand loyal consumers everywhere.

Some like S&W.

I'll stay with a Ruger for the big stuff.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 3, 2014)

*shoot,.....*

really would like to shoot it. Maybe a few 'full house' just to see if my arm rips off at the shoulder or at the wrist, and some regular loads just to enjoy.
Won't sell my Redhawk but this is the first S&W to get my attention in a long time.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 4, 2014)

Alan in GA said:


> really would like to shoot it. Maybe a few 'full house' just to see if my arm rips off at the shoulder or at the wrist, and some regular loads just to enjoy.
> Won't sell my Redhawk but this is the first S&W to get my attention in a long time.



Got to go out and shoot it today.  I was really quite surprised even with full house  240 loads it was very controll-able.  I fractured the bone at the base of my thumb to my wrist some years ago (in half) and it did'nt bother me a bit.  I took one picture with my phone of the target just for reference after making two sight adjustments- I was quite please with DA off hand groups from 10-25yds.

Right now I am 100% satisfied with this pistol as I am confident it will fill the needs I bought it for.  I thought I might have to change out the grip but it works fine for me.

(Alan in Ga) I'll give you a call we'll go out and shoot.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 5, 2014)

Ill have to handle one. Thanks for the post! Love the caliber. I have an old ruger blackhawk with the 7.5 barrel for my hunting pistol, winchester trapper angle eject for the woods and an interarms virginian dragoon for my truck gun. The dragoon was cheap but well made and well thought out minus the colt "clicks." Love the fat grip and the hammer texture.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 24, 2014)

*nice guns....*



smoothie said:


> Ill have to handle one. Thanks for the post! Love the caliber. I have an old ruger blackhawk with the 7.5 barrel for my hunting pistol, winchester trapper angle eject for the woods and an interarms virginian dragoon for my truck gun. The dragoon was cheap but well made and well thought out minus the colt "clicks." Love the fat grip and the hammer texture.



I saw a Dragoon for sale the other day and remember gun reports on it being a solid design gun with some weight, nice in a 44 mag! The gun was for sale and in the box,...(David's in Norcross maybe??? I'm not sure).
I think that AE Trapper would be a nice, all around hunting and truck gun!


----------



## DeoVindice (Oct 26, 2014)

dturnersr said:


> Got to go out and shoot it today.  I was really quite surprised even with full house  240 loads it was very controll-able.  I fractured the bone at the base of my thumb to my wrist some years ago (in half) and it did'nt bother me a bit.  I took one picture with my phone of the target just for reference after making two sight adjustments- I was quite please with DA off hand groups from 10-25yds.
> 
> Right now I am 100% satisfied with this pistol as I am confident it will fill the needs I bought it for.  I thought I might have to change out the grip but it works fine for me.
> 
> (Alan in Ga) I'll give you a call we'll go out and shoot.



You will have a hard time finding any handgun that will outshoot your Smith .44...They are great shooters. 

I find it hilarious that some guys here believe Smiths aren't made to last or won't hold up. There isn't a gun manufacturer anywhere that has never produced one single defective weapon. It happens in an imperfect world. I love Rugers, always have. I have owned several Rugers and Smiths and both are fantastic shooters. Are the Rugers built sturdier? Probably. They are also very accurate. But Smiths, especially their revolvers are excellent all around weapons. My Grandad's old .38 from the 40's is still as functional and accurate as ever. Shoot your Smiths, enjoy your Smiths. They are fantastic, all American revolvers. I have a 4" 629-6 that will kill golf balls at 60 feet. I have shot it many times and will shoot it many more times for as long as I live....And with their unconditional lifetime warranty, why wouldn't I?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

If you were to unshuck that HAWG leg on a crook he'd probably run off so fast he'd out run the bullet. 

Now I'm leaving this thread before I want one too.   Lol


T


----------



## smoothie (Oct 27, 2014)

smoothie said:


> Ill have to handle one. Thanks for the post! Love the caliber. I have an old ruger blackhawk with the 7.5 barrel for my hunting pistol, winchester trapper angle eject for the woods and an interarms virginian dragoon for my truck gun. The dragoon was cheap but well made and well thought out minus the colt "clicks." Love the fat grip and the hammer texture.



I meant cheap for me. New I think they were more than a ruger


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bought one of these yesterday.  The size seams perfect for a woods walking gun.  And the versatility of it being a 44 magnum is good.


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 17, 2014)

cddogfan1 said:


> Bought one of these yesterday.  The size seams perfect for a woods walking gun.  And the versatility of it being a 44 magnum is good.



Agreed- Since my purchase it has gone into the woods every hunting/scouting trip.  I had a brand new Bianchi holster for a .357 that works perfect hardly know it's there, and add a couple Bianchi speed strips which holds six rounds just in case. What I like about those is I can slip in them into a pocket flat with out a big bulge like a typical round speed loader. An old cell phone case makes a nice belt carrier holster and holds two. Being a former Boy Scout; I have always been prepared; and with a .44 you are for anything.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice niche filler. I filled that niche, and then some, with the Alaskan in .454.


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 18, 2014)

660griz said:


> Nice niche filler. I filled that niche, and then some, with the Alaskan in .454.



again I absolutely agree.  Like all of you; I am a gun nut; I love guns.  I have looked hard at several of the Alaskans especially the .454 and .480 even the .44 but for the niche I wanted to fill the size and extra weight knocked them all out.  If I lived in Alaska or in big bear country maybe, but even then for an everyday carry piece I would still likely carry the M66.  Now, do I want an Alaskan you betcha!   but not to carry every time I go into the woods in the southeast.





This re-purposed phone carrier makes a great ammo, ferro rod, light, and compass pouch.  Remember the key is "Logical"


----------



## 660griz (Dec 18, 2014)

dturnersr said:


> again I absolutely agree.  Like all of you; I am a gun nut; I love guns.  I have looked hard at several of the Alaskans especially the .454 and .480 even the .44 but for the niche I wanted to fill the size and extra weight knocked them all out.


 No need to explain. I want one of each too. 


> If I lived in Alaska or in big bear country maybe,


 My justification was that I was going bow hunting and hiking in big bear country. I don't even have to live there to justify it. 


> but not to carry every time I go into the woods in the southeast.



I mostly just carry my Glock .40 cal. 'round here. 
I do strap on the Alaskan from time to time. With the DiamondD chest holster, I hardly know it is there. 
Alaskan is only about 7 ounces heavier. (but an extra shot) 

And yes, I do want a .44 mag revolver, and a .460, and a couple more. Sold my .44 mag DE and I miss it. Now THAT was a load to carry around. Weighed about as much as a rifle.

I do like the phone case repurpose. I wonder if a speed loader would fit in the case.


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 18, 2014)

660griz said:


> No need to explain. I want one of each too.
> My justification was that I was going bow hunting and hiking in big bear country. I don't even have to live there to justify it.
> 
> 
> ...



660Griz- yup it would; although I can put two of the Bianchi speed strips in there that just works better for me.  Once you use them they are really fast typically you can load two rounds at once right off the strip.  I have them in  .38 too for my belly/backup gun.  They are great as they lay flat with no bulge.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2014)

I just bought a 69 myself. I am really thinking about sending the cylinder off to TK Custom to have it cut for moon clips.


----------



## klwehunt (Dec 20, 2014)

What,44 acp's?


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope just makes for convenient loading. I had them convert a Model 25 .45 Colt so I could shoot the Long Colt and ACP. You can still shoot the rimmed rounds with or without the clips


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 21, 2014)

pacecars said:


> I just bought a 69 myself. I am really thinking about sending the cylinder off to TK Custom to have it cut for moon clips.



I was thinking about this also. Never had a gun with moon clips. But was thinking it wold be a very convent way to carry some extra ammo.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 21, 2014)

There really isnt a down side to converting the Model 69. It makes it convenient and you are not reducing the strength of the gun or hurting any collector value and you can still load them individually.


----------



## samgreeniam (Dec 23, 2014)

Just purchased a M69 last week and have put a few rounds through it.  I own 2 Ruger SBHs- one Hunter and one with a 5.5" bbl.  I wanted a 44 mag revolver I could carry a little easier when not hunting, and this thing fit the bill.  
  I've put about 70 rds of special and mag through it and accuracy is impressive, especially when fired single action. I handload all my 44s and shot some 200gr XTPs and 240gr cast SWC.  The 240s at 900-1100fps is what I wanted to use and I was pleasantly surprised how well it handled that round, both in felt recoil and accuracy.  All my shooting was at 7-10 yds and I will check it out at longer range on a later visit.
  The only thing I want to change is the double action pull. I have an arthritic trigger finger and it is a bit much to work with.  So the question is: do I send it back to S&W PC or does anyone know a reputable GS that can do the job? I've read great things about Alpha Precision over in Comer GA.
 Also, any recs on a nice Holster? Should it fit in a standard L Frame 4-5 inch model?


----------



## pacecars (Dec 23, 2014)

I have heard that a holster for a 4 inch L frame fits perfectly. We shall see. I decided to have a local saddle maker that makes a few hholsters make one for me.


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 24, 2014)

The holster picture above is a .357 L frame.......


----------



## pacecars (Dec 26, 2014)

Just found a store with a box of the Federal 300 gr CastCore ammo. It should be a nice deer load


----------



## pacecars (Dec 26, 2014)

I ordered a Simply Rugged Flap Jack holster with the removable flap for mine


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a simply rugged sourdough ordered for mine. Alpha Precision is closed Mr. Stroh retired. I would send it to Jack Hunnigton JRH Gunsmithing is is top notch and probably one of the top 5 pistol smiths in the country. Good pricing and turn around for the quality of his work.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 28, 2014)

I can second JRH's work but would also reccomend Pinnacle-Guns  for revolvers: http://www.pinnacle-guns.com/revolver.asp


----------



## pacecars (Jan 6, 2015)

Here it sits on a Simply Rugged FlapJack holster


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 8, 2015)

pacecars said:


> Here it sits on a Simply Rugged FlapJack holster



Pacecars- could you take a shot of it in the holster without the flap... ?  Does the flap secure with a button snap.. I like the holster not so much the flap...


----------



## pacecars (Jan 8, 2015)

It is their Sourdough pancake with a flap that buttons on both sides so you can remove it. Unlike tge conventional flaps it pivots forward out of the way to draw. I'll snap a couple when I get home. I was originally going to order a Sourdogh but found this one at a fantastic price. The owner bought it for his Model 69 but sold the gun before it arrived so never stuck a gun in it. I am going to send it back to them and have the inside/out straps added so I can carry it IWB (without the flap of course). I carried a 4 inch N Frame in a Sourdough IWB for a while and it was pretty comfortable.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 9, 2015)

http://rs2.pbsrc.com/albums/y40/pacecars/image_zpse3217ef8.jpg~320x480
http://rs2.pbsrc.com/albums/y40/pacecars/image_zps96e9e9db.jpg~320x480


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 13, 2015)

pacecars said:


> http://rs2.pbsrc.com/albums/y40/pacecars/image_zpse3217ef8.jpg~320x480
> http://rs2.pbsrc.com/albums/y40/pacecars/image_zps96e9e9db.jpg~320x480



I can't open these....?


----------



## pacecars (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cddogfan1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got my sourdough today. I will have to say that for carrying a revolver it is hard to beat a simply rugged sourdough. And being that they can be warn both strong side and crops draw is nice too. The pancake design really helps make the weight disappear.


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 14, 2015)

pacecars said:


>



Thanks for posting.....I'm gonna have to get me one I really like the way it looks nice color and how it looks like it rides close to the hip.  The Bianchi I have is nice but I dont't like the hammer strap and it rides a little ---out but really I don't notice it.  I just did a 8 mile hike in Cohutta didn't bother me a bit.  In fact it's reassuring....to know it's there...


----------



## pacecars (Jan 14, 2015)

The color is ox blood on this one


----------



## Match10 (Jan 19, 2015)

I love a .44 for Concealed carry. I need one of these!

Naysayers in every crowd, but S&W makes a fine revolver. I'll remove that pesky and stupid lock and plug it!

My current Snubby 629 I carry....


----------

